# TPS adjustment



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

I have a 1995 4cyl. 4x4 5 speed. It was pulling codes for the tps and iat sensor. I replaced both but now Im dealing with a severe hesitation. When the truck is idling and I hold the throttle at 1500 rpm it pulses or surges like your feathering the throttle. Im thinking that the TPS needs adjusting but Im not sure how to do this correctly. It has three wires (black,red and white) if that helps. Any pointers or ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With the throttle valve fully closed and the TPS harness connector connected, the voltage from pin 2 (middle pin, white wire) to ground should read 0.3 - 0.7 volts.


----------



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks. Does the truck need to be idling or off with the key on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Engine shut off but key in the run position.


----------

